# Obesity 101



## d0ug (Jul 31, 2015)

Obesity  _understood _
  The medical system wants to make this so complicated that you don’t try and figure it out to make money on it by calling it a disease.
  Overweight made easy to understand.
  If your body needs to get oxygen and get rid of carbon dioxide to will be forced to breathe. You can prevent this by holding your breath but in time you will fail.  Even if you are under water and know if you breathe it will cause your death but your body will force you to still breathe.

  If your body was running low on water it would cause you to drink even if what you were going to drink was unhealthy. This can be seen by alkaline [poison] water holes where you see dead animals or sailor who drink salt water trying to survive and they know but can’t resist drinking.
  If your body needs rest it will cause you to go to sleep. This will happen even when you don’t want to like a driver falling asleep behind the wheel of a car.  You can fight it or take drugs but n time you will lose.                                                                                                                                                                                  If you try and stop any of these things the end result is death.  Your body will do anything to get what it needs 

  These are easily accepted and understood but when it comes to overweight people think it is different, because that what they have been told by people who don’t know.
  When your body gets mineral deficient the body will force you to get them usually by eating and you will be driven by hunger until the body gets what it needs.  This is known by the people selling foods like Lays potato chips saying I bet you can’t just eat one.

  In the veterinarian medicine they know when a cow, horse or other animals starts eating none food things they give them a salt block [mineral block] and the problem goes away.  A pregnant woman finds herself having cravings because the child inside is using up all the minerals so the body has to replace them. There is a disease called pica doctor say it is rare but I say no. Pica see people eating none foods like light bulbs or the stuff in the kitty litter or licking paint off the walls. If there were eating potato chips or French fries, ect. They would not call it pica but it really is. 

  If your body needs air you will be forced to breathe even when you do not want to.
  If you need water you will be forced to drink even when you don’t want to.

  If your body need nourishment especially minerals you will be forced to eat even when you don’t want to 
  Linus _Pauling two times Nobel Prize winner said _you could _trace every disease_ and _every_ ailment to a mineral deficiency.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2015)

There are some people with a medical condition....thyroid problems, etc.,...who put on excess weight.  However, the vast majority of Fastso's get that way via poor eating habits, and lack of exercise.  When a person consumes more calories than they "burn", those calories begin to be stored in the body as Fat.  

Obesity is now the nations Number 1 reason for health issues...having passed things like smoking and alcoholism.  It is no wonder that health care costs continue to spiral upwards....if people refuse to take some responsibility for their own health, we can only expect these costs to continue rising at a pace that far outstrips normal inflation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

"Fatso?" The last acceptable prejudice is alive and well. Whether people are comfortable with the concept or not, different rates of metabolism exist. In my family, my mother and sister could eat anything without gaining an ounce. My father and I could not. Even with a proper diet and consistent exercise, I must monitor my weight very carefully. I probably eat half as much as a person with a high metabolic rate. My naturopath says it is a positive trait in the third world, where I would survive on limited food. Here, it is a liability. I am very healthy, require no meds, but will never be able to eat a great deal. For the record, I am not an undisciplined person, I take responsibility for my life and the choices I make. However, I resent the negative stereotyping that exists around people who are not naturally thin. If you are unable to be part of the solution, please do not be part of the problem. My friends are amazed at how little food this body requires.


----------



## imp (Jul 31, 2015)

Shal, I take a different view. Free speech is vital to freedom. Freedom in general has been in decline. That I deeply resent. Thus, any focus on any issue, which tends to stifle freedom, including free speech, raises my "hackles".

So, use of descriptive, colorful, offensive, intrusive, or otherwise "problem-causing" wording, I simply gloss over. You would feel better, overall, if you could get yourself to view this in a similar fashion. IOW, let 'em say anything they like! Words should not be allowed to "hurt".      imp


----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2015)

Don M. said:


> ...the vast majority of Fastso's get that way via poor eating habits, and lack of exercise.


"Fasto's"? And what do you call people who are adults and can't spell?…just kidding, I don't care about misspelling (blame it on spellcheck)

So *Don*, what do you call adults who point fingers and are ignorant about political correctness, social graces, and tolerance? Sorry, had to get that out. I feel 5 pounds lighter now without calorie counting 

*imp*, freedom of speech is one thing but name-calling and bullying is unacceptable of course. Sure, it's not against the law, but that doesn't make it virtuous. It's okay to say that people who are overweight tend to have more medical issues and are increasing healthcare costs. That's just stating a fact without name-calling...but then everyone knows that fact already as well as calorie counting advise (not news).


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

Imp, I respectfully disagree. I am a Canadian, raised in a different culture, with alternate views around free speech. Whereas you see it as an inalienable right, I view it as a responsibility. Do not presume to patronise me by telling me how I should feel, that interferes with my rights. As a therapissed, I am well aware of the negative power of words. IHMO, it is irresponsible and arrogant to refuse to consider the feelings of others when we speak. We are adults, not children in the playground. Everything we do and say has a consequence, that is what being an adult is all about.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

Imp, and Don --- I'm going to have to agree with Shalimar -- what you consider free speech seems to me like a license to be verbally abusive and shaming.  We have free speech here too, but we also have what you don't seem to have, which is political correctness, which avoids a lot of conflict.  Why am I not surprised that the proponents of so-called 'free speech' seem to have so much retaliatory hatred and violence directed towards them.  There's always a price to pay for someone thinking they have the 'right' to be a jerk.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 31, 2015)

Don M. said:


> There are some people with a medical condition....thyroid problems, etc.,...who put on excess weight.  However, the vast majority of Fastso's get that way via poor eating habits, and lack of exercise.  When a person consumes more calories than they "burn", those calories begin to be stored in the body as Fat.
> 
> Obesity is now the nations Number 1 reason for health issues...having passed things like smoking and alcoholism.  It is no wonder that health care costs continue to spiral upwards....if people refuse to take some responsibility for their own health, we can only expect these costs to continue rising at a pace that far outstrips normal inflation.



Obesity is now the Number 1 reason for health issues. The obesity and the health issues are cause by the same problem. What is causing the obesity is the same thing that is causing the health issues. Mineral deficiency.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 31, 2015)

Don M. said:


> There are some people with a medical condition....thyroid problems, etc.,...who put on excess weight.  However, the vast majority of Fastso's get that way via poor eating habits, and lack of exercise.  When a person consumes more calories than they "burn", those calories begin to be stored in the body as Fat.
> 
> Obesity is now the nations Number 1 reason for health issues...having passed things like smoking and alcoholism.  It is no wonder that health care costs continue to spiral upwards....if people refuse to take some responsibility for their own health, we can only expect these costs to continue rising at a pace that far outstrips normal inflation.




Type in a search for thyroid and mineral deficiencies and you will find why people have the thyroid problem it is the same problem as te obesity.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> "Fatso?" The last acceptable prejudice is alive and well. Whether people are comfortable with the concept or not, different rates of metabolism exist. In my family, my mother and sister could eat anything without gaining an ounce. My father and I could not. Even with a proper diet and consistent exercise, I must monitor my weight very carefully. I probably eat half as much as a person with a high metabolic rate. My naturopath says it is a positive trait in the third world, where I would survive on limited food. Here, it is a liability. I am very healthy, require no meds, but will never be able to eat a great deal. For the record, I am not an undisciplined person, I take responsibility for my life and the choices I make. However, I resent the negative stereotyping that exists around people who are not naturally thin. If you are unable to be part of the solution, please do not be part of the problem. My friends are amazed at how little food this body requires.



I'm sure that my words "offend" some people...but I'm getting a bit tired of all this "politically correct" nonsense.  Some people don't get the hint, until reality hits them in the face.  I'm not talking about elders who put on an extra 10 or 20 pounds as they age...that is almost a given for most people.  However, when I see men pushing 300 lbs, and women flirting with 200, and they have to bend way over to see their shoes, over their fat bellies, I get "offended" because I know these people are costing me money in the form of higher medical/insurance bills.  When I am pushing the cart at the grocery store for the wife, I cannot help but notice the number of people whose carts are loaded with beer, diet soda and snacks.  In most cases, these same people closely resemble a beached walrus as they waddle around.  If a person's waistline is over half their height, they need to think seriously about some lifestyle changes.  I, too, tend to put on weight if I do nothing but sit in front of the TV, or computer, and munch on snacks.  Fortunately, I was smart enough to retire to an environment where I Have to do some serious work every day the weather permits, and I stay between 155 and 160...which is ideal for my height.    

I know several seniors who are substantially overweight...and they All share one thing in common...their calendar is filled with doctor appointments.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

So, Don, when I was debate captain at university, one of the things that was impressed upon us as a sure fire way to illustrate the weakness in our position was.....resorting to abusive personal remarks. Beached walrus is every bit as abusive a term as retarded, stupid, cracker, Spic, squaw, and a few others I won't mention. How fortunate for you to be in a financial position to be able to afford nutritious food. Cheap food tends to be high in carbs. Not everyone has a choice. Smart does not always equal financial well being.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2015)

There is NO "Weakness of position" in criticizing Obesity.  Just do some research on the CDC website...for example...and see for yourself just how much "FAT" is costing this nation, in terms of healthcare, and its associated expenses.  

Smart does Not always equal financial well being....Just as attending a university does not always equate to intelligence.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow, Don, I rest my case. Lol. You have a nice day, this therapissed needs a cookie.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

Don, I can see you are very upset about overweight people.  And of course, its all about money - not about the well being of anyone -- only about money you feel is coming out of your pocket.  Do you really think you have any control about it.  Rant, judge and criticize all you like, you have no say in the matter.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you Cookie, you are just what I needed!!!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

Happy to assist!


----------



## imp (Jul 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, Don, I rest my case. Lol. You have a nice day, this therapissed *needs a cookie*.



A cookie, as in stored data within Temporary Internet Files, or a cookie cookie, loaded with carbohydrates and sugar?  

Well, I tried defusing what I saw becoming a pissing match over colorfully-descriptive adjectives, by going the free speech route. That kinda backfired. So, I'll state my own position differently: nothing said by an adult to another adult is likely to be "offensive" to me. Why? Nothing at all is gained, IMO, by kow-towing to what is perceived by others as "offensive", so long as it is not directed at any one individual. Does that make any sense to you, Shal? If I call YOU a derogatory name, that's one thing, but if I derog a group of folks numbering 40% of the American population, it should not affect you at all. Obviously, it DOES affect you, see, but only because YOU perceive that OTHERS should say only what YOU feel is becoming. 

Look at me, blathering on, and it's Don who secured the tirade!    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2015)

Again, Imp, you are attempting to dictate to this Canadian what her reality should be?  I reserve the right to do that for myself. I fail to understand why that should anger you, since you believe words have no power over you without your permission.. I find group abuse every bit as offensive as personal abuse. If you find that position offensive, that is unfortunate. This thread, IMHO, is disintegrating into childish posturing, I am done. C'est tout, c'est fini, mon vieux! Allez-y!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

{"Nothing said by an adult to another adult is likely to be "offensive" to  me. Why? Nothing at all is gained, IMO, by kow-towing to what is  perceived by others as "offensive", so long as it is not directed at any  one individual"}

It sounds to me as if you might be carrying around some unresolved anger, imp, it must be slow and heavy going through life with an attitude like that. Do you really believe that you have something to gain by being offensive and nothing to gain by not being so. What a sad and lonely path yours must be.  

The mistake you are making is that when you insult a group, you insult individuals, as groups are comprised of individual members. Can you try to understand that?


----------



## imp (Jul 31, 2015)

Hold on, Cook. My stance is that hardly anything truly unimportant said against me fazes me, and that means to you, *I *carry pent-up anger? This seems illogical.    imp


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

imp:  does not compute


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Don, I can see you are very upset about overweight people.  And of course, its all about money - not about the well being of anyone -- only about money you feel is coming out of your pocket.  Do you really think you have any control about it.  Rant, judge and criticize all you like, you have no say in the matter.



In some respects, Yes, it is about the money....the extra money I, and everyone has to pay out for medical care and insurance to cover the costs created by those who Won't try to take care of their health.  There is a large percentage of this nations health care costs and efforts that are expended upon people who are their own worst enemies.  

If I were "King" I would hit some of these people where it counts...in their wallet.  Smokers already pay an extra premium for their health insurance....and if I had any say, I would put a hefty added fee on insurance premiums for people who allow themselves to become Obese via their bad habits.  If they refuse to take steps to reduce their excess weight, and think that everyone else should be responsible for treating the symptoms of their bad habits, I would offer them a bottle of generic aspirin, and wish them the best of luck.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

I think your shifting blame in the wrong direction - if you must blame and shame, don't blame the overweight people, blame the junk food industry.  Big Tobacco has been sued, now perhaps its time to sue the Big Junk Food Industry -- Burger King, MacDonalds, and all the other garbage companies that are responsible for plying hungry kids and their families with what they are passing off as food.  Maybe like cigarette packages, junk food should carry warning labels.  

Sugar, fat and carbs are just as addictive as nicotine and alcohol.  Instead of shaming the users, shame the distributors, who, like yourselves, have only one priority -- money.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I think your shifting blame in the wrong direction - if you must blame and shame, don't blame the overweight people, blame the junk food industry.  Big Tobacco has been sued, now perhaps its time to sue the Big Junk Food Industry -- Burger King, MacDonalds, and all the other garbage companies that are responsible for plying hungry kids and their families with what they are passing off as food.  Maybe like cigarette packages, junk food should carry warning labels.
> 
> Sugar, fat and carbs are just as addictive as nicotine and alcohol.  Instead of shaming the users, shame the distributors, who, like yourselves, have only one priority -- money.



Fast food is certainly a part of the problem.  However, No one is forcing people to eat at McDonalds, etc.  Besides, the cost of eating at one of those places would buy a pretty good meal at the grocery store.  We stop at a McDonalds for a cup of their excellent coffee when we go to the city to visit the kids and casinos, and we sometimes get a McChicken or small order of Nuggets if we want a snack.  However, that is perhaps once a month.  I cannot understand any rationale for eating at one of these places regularly.  Besides, most of the junk food comes from the grocery stores...the aisles are lined with rows of snacks, and calorie laden junk that is of minimal nutritional value.  Nope...IMO....unless a person has a medical condition that has their metabolism all messed up, Lack of Willpower, and poor lifestyle habits are the primary causes for being grossly overweight.


----------



## imp (Jul 31, 2015)

*"Sugar, fat and carbs are just as addictive as nicotine and alcohol"



*Do you really mean this?? Look at what you've said: A great part of the human diet consists of those three food groups, right? So, FOOD is in and of itself, Addictive, just like drugs?  imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2015)

What if it isn't all about money, but about laziness?

Much of the world likes to characterize Americans as being lazy, often with good reason. What if it isn't lack of money for nutritional meals but an acquired laziness to create healthy meals, preferring instead to visit the drive-thru and grab a few yummy burgers and a large chocolate malted? 

With the prevalence of junk food in our culture, combined with the cocooning lifestyle, I would think this would be a major cause of obesity.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 1, 2015)

You have a good point Phil.  It's just too easy to grab something quick, and it's usually high calorie.  Fresh fruit and vegetables are high maintenance---just going to the grocery and keeping stocked up on them regularly is time consuming and too expensive to waste.   Frozen vegetables you have to cook.  Canned fruit and (some) vegetables are not a bad compromise.  I like canned corn.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 1, 2015)

imp said:


> *"Sugar, fat and carbs are just as addictive as nicotine and alcohol"
> 
> *Do you really mean this?? Look at what you've said: A great part of the human diet consists of those three food groups, right? So, FOOD is in and of itself, Addictive, just like drugs?  imp



Some researched information: 

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...18/brain-imaging-confirms-food-addiction.aspx
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/12/131217-obesity-sugar-fat-science-diet-carbs/


----------



## Josiah (Aug 1, 2015)

A lot of factors outside the boundaries of individual responsibility have contributed to the national and international problem which is obesity. In the late 1960's the United States Senate Select Committee on Nutrition and Human Needs chaired by George McGovern arrived at a very unfortunate conclusion that people were eating much too much fat. These findings were extensively publicized which resulted in nearly fifty years during which fat was demonized and food producers went to great lengths to make everything low fat or no fat. In place of fat food producers substituted carbohydrates. This period coincided with a sharp rise in obesity and offers the best explanation of why the nation's waist line began to expand. Other factors include the fast food industries tactic of increasing their bottom line by super sizing portion size. All told I believe that people who eat the Standard American Diet (SAD) will for the most part be over weight and find it exceedingly difficult to keep the weight they loose by dieting from coming right back.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 1, 2015)

You are right moving from fat to carbohydrates was a factor but the idea that in 1934 senate document said that the soils were mineral deficient and the food will be lacking nutrition. When the body needs nutrition you will eat. When you are nutriment full you will stop. from 1950 to now in 1950 one apple had the same amount of iron as 26 today.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2015)

Now they want fat to be recognized as a "sixth taste" ...


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 1, 2015)

I always assumed pure fat was tasteless.  Hmmm..  Something else to ponder about now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, a lot of top chefs claim that fat gives a certain "good" flavor to foods; they even advocate adding extra to make it tastier.


----------



## chic (Aug 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, a lot of top chefs claim that fat gives a certain "good" flavor to foods; they even advocate adding extra to make it tastier.



I agree. Beef fat is delicious. That said, I still wouldn't touch it.


----------



## doat (Aug 5, 2015)

Well there are those that are thin and those that are fat and those that are just right.  As a Senior I say live and let live.  I enjoy everyone I have contact with regardless.
We are on the down side of the hill and I can't worry about how someone looks.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 5, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, a lot of top chefs claim that fat gives a certain "good" flavor to foods; they even advocate adding extra to make it tastier.



Absolutely.     A lot of prepared foods(both in restaurant and factory) are _taste-enhanced_ with (one or more of):
fat, sugar and or salt

Which of course equates to increased sales...and thus increased profits.


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2015)

doat said:


> Well there are those that are thin and those that are fat and those that are just right. As a Senior I say live and let live. I enjoy everyone I have contact with regardless.
> We are on the down side of the hill and I can't worry about how someone looks.



It's not about looks, it's about health. Obesity is deadly. It causes type 2 diabetes (of which my beloved aunt died). It complicates heart disease and can contribute to breathing problems and circulation problems, especially in the legs. It's just better to eat less and eat healthier low fat, low carb foods after a cerain age. Looking fit is just a benefit but really fighting obesity should be about longevity and quality of life.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Absolutely.     A lot of prepared foods(both in restaurant and factory) are _taste-enhanced_ with (one or more of):
> fat, sugar and or salt
> 
> Which of course equates to increased sales...and thus increased profits.



And therein lies my problem: do I eat for health or for taste? Some say you can do both but rarely do I find a healthy dish that tastes anywhere as sinfully good as my favorite "junk" food ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

chic said:


> *It's not about looks, it's about health*. Obesity is deadly. It causes type 2 diabetes (of which my beloved aunt died). It complicates heart disease and can contribute to breathing problems and circulation problems, especially in the legs. It's just better to eat less and eat healthier low fat, low carb foods after a cerain age. Looking fit is just a benefit but really fighting obesity should be about longevity and quality of life.



Exactly.  If I was obese there is no way I'd enjoy the outdoor activities we do - long bike rides, hiking, etc.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

Just to jump in real quick..  FAT is NOT a bad word in nutrition.. It's necessary.  It allows us to absorb vital fat soluble nutrients such as vitamins A, D, E, and K.  A person totally eliminating fat from their diets will soon suffer malnutrition and vitamin deficiency.  I believe the old guidelines were to include healthy fats, such as the polyunsaturated variety as 10% of your calories, but not sure it that has been adjusted..  Carry on...  nthego:


----------



## Lara (Aug 6, 2015)

FAT can be a very bad word in nutrition if you're eating too much of it or eating the wrong kind of fat. Avocado is good fat. I love Avocado but a half of one small Avocado is enough.

Trans Fat is a bad word. You can take a good fat like Olive oil and heat it to a high temperature and it will turn into a trans fat.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 6, 2015)

chic said:


> It's not about looks, it's about health. Obesity is deadly. It causes type 2 diabetes (of which my beloved aunt died). It complicates heart disease and can contribute to breathing problems and circulation problems, especially in the legs. It's just better to eat less and eat healthier low fat, low carb foods after a cerain age. Looking fit is just a benefit but really fighting obesity should be about longevity and quality of life.



The same thing that caused the diabetes is the same thing that caused the obesity a mineral deficiency. Low carbohydrates has double the life expectancy in animals.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

Lara said:


> FAT can be a very bad word in nutrition if you're eating too much of it or eating the wrong kind of fat. Avocado is good fat. I love Avocado but a half of one small Avocado is enough.
> 
> Trans Fat is a bad word. You can take a good fat like Olive oil and heat it to a high temperature and it will turn into a trans fat.



all very true..... but my point was that fat (good) is essential to proper body function and nutrition.  Those seeking to totally eliminate it are running the risk of harming their health.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> all very true..... but my point was that fat (good) is essential to proper body function and nutrition.  Those seeking to totally eliminate it are running the risk of harming their health.



Yes, fat is very necessary.  And some people go overboard on eating very low fat which is bad for your health.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 6, 2015)

chic said:


> It's not about looks, it's about health. Obesity is deadly. It causes type 2 diabetes (of which my beloved aunt died). It complicates heart disease and can contribute to breathing problems and circulation problems, especially in the legs. It's just better to eat less and eat healthier low fat, low carb foods after a cerain age. Looking fit is just a benefit but really fighting obesity should be about longevity and quality of life.



The CDC data estimates that over 35% of this nations health problems and health care costs are Obesity related.  Obesity is the single largest reason why health care costs are soaring.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, fat is very necessary.  And some people go overboard on eating very low fat which is bad for your health.



Many of the people who are overly concerned about a little fat in their diet, are the same ones who drink large amounts of Diet Soda.  An increasing number of studies are showing that the artificial sweeteners contained in these drinks is far more likely to cause weight and health issues than drinking regular soft drinks.  ANY drinks or food products that contain these artificial sweeteners....especially Aspartame...should be avoided.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

I have not consumed any artificial sweeteners in over a year and have been able to maintain my 35 pound weight loss


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2015)

Someone posted this on FB.
Not directed at anyone here:
________________

Please don't start 
another article on 
Obesity in America
until you explain 
why Salads are $7 
and Burgers are $1
________________


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2015)

Sadly, it is true in Canada also.


----------



## imp (Aug 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have not consumed any artificial sweeteners in over a year and have been able to maintain my 35 pound weight loss



Kudos to you for your achievement! Me, I find everything tastes better when sweet; this being in part due to having lost much of my sense of smell, and therefore, taste. One does not enjoy eating if the act entails little joy of taste. Gosh, I can almost taste, those memories being that strong, the Slavic foods prevalent in Suburban Chicago ( read that, Berwyn).    imp


----------



## chic (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have not consumed any artificial sweeteners in over a year and have been able to maintain my 35 pound weight loss



Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

Lara said:


> Someone posted this on FB.
> Not directed at anyone here:
> ________________
> 
> ...



Good point.  Lots of obesity in the UK now as well and catching up quickly to the US.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have not consumed any artificial sweeteners in over a year and have been able to maintain my 35 pound weight loss



Well done QS. Maintenance is harder than losing in the first place!


----------



## Debby (Aug 9, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I'm sure that my words "offend" some people...but I'm getting a bit tired of all this "politically correct" nonsense.  Some people don't get the hint, until reality hits them in the face.  I'm not talking about elders who put on an extra 10 or 20 pounds as they age...that is almost a given for most people.  However, when I see men pushing 300 lbs, and women flirting with 200, and they have to bend way over to see their shoes, over their fat bellies, I get "offended" because I know these people are costing me money in the form of higher medical/insurance bills.  When I am pushing the cart at the grocery store for the wife, I cannot help but notice the number of people whose carts are loaded with beer, diet soda and snacks.  In most cases, these same people closely resemble a beached walrus as they waddle around.  If a person's waistline is over half their height, they need to think seriously about some lifestyle changes.  I, too, tend to put on weight if I do nothing but sit in front of the TV, or computer, and munch on snacks.  Fortunately, I was smart enough to retire to an environment where I Have to do some serious work every day the weather permits, and I stay between 155 and 160...which is ideal for my height.
> 
> I know several seniors who are substantially overweight...and they All share one thing in common...their calendar is filled with doctor appointments.




Does any of this preclude you from being considerate of the feelings of those who do try to manage their weight but are stymied in that by other health issues, location problems, food costs, etc?  It isn't political correctness, it's respect for other folks feelings.  

I'm with you on political correctness for it's own sake being tiresome and too often silly.  Last night I watched Bill Maher do a bit on this very subject and it was hilarious how silly we've gotten in some instances.  For instance he said some group is saying that 'senior citizens' should be referred to only as people of advanced age.  Ridiculous!  Why is one any better than the other?  They both refer to old(er) people and neither are 'four letter words' if you get my drift.  

But if we know that a word will hurt someone's feelings, why use it?


----------



## Debby (Aug 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Good point.  Lots of obesity in the UK now as well and catching up quickly to the US.




Not sure about the UK but in North America salad stuff costs more than burgers because corn, soy and animal producers get huge subsidies where as veggie farmers don't.  Time for a change I think.


----------



## Debby (Aug 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just to jump in real quick..  FAT is NOT a bad word in nutrition.. It's necessary.  It allows us to absorb vital fat soluble nutrients such as vitamins A, D, E, and K.  A person totally eliminating fat from their diets will soon suffer malnutrition and vitamin deficiency.  I believe the old guidelines were to include healthy fats, such as the polyunsaturated variety as 10% of your calories, but not sure it that has been adjusted..  Carry on...  nthego:




Thank you QS.  Fat is not a bad word but is a requirement.  I think even our brain health absolutely requires fat.  I knew a young woman once who went on a low, low fat diet and within a couple months she was not feeling so good and when she finally went to the doctor, after admitting her low fat diet, he told her that was exactly the problem.  Her low fat diet was causing all sorts of health problems and once she started including it again she felt fine.

My feeling is that a big part of the obesity problem is our huge use of grains (primarily wheat).  I think that because it turns to sugars and we aren't active enough to burn those sugars off immediately, it switches on the insulin output, which then prevents our bodies from dealing with those sugars properly, which adds to our weight and then we eat more pasta, bread, pie, cake, etc and the cycle begins again and again and .....  You'll have to help me here QS.  When my horse first suffered from laminitis, I spent lots of time trying to figure out the cause and insulin resistance came up as one of the possible reasons.  But that was a few years ago so I'm not 100% positive how that works, but it's something like that.


Also, here's something for you to consider also Don M and some others who are of the same perspective.  I watched a documentary about obesegens and how that chemical BPA is now considered an obesegen, which are basically environmental chemicals that are seen to alter the DNA of unborn babies as a result of their mother's exposure to obesegens.  BPA was previously used to harden plastic which is why the ban on it's use in hard plastic baby bottles and little kids sippy cups.  The problem is, it is also present in the plastic that food cans are now coated in and it leaches into the food and then is consumed.  Probably lots of other sources too that weren't focused on in the documentary.

The effect of BPA on the unborn is that the change in DNA structure means that it creates a new 'switch' in that new little persons metabolism that clicks on at a certain stage of their growth and suddenly they begin to gain weight.  How often do you hear that the child was a normal weight when they were born and suddenly, for no apparent reason, they began gaining weight and struggled against it for the rest of their lives.  And keep in mind that even as it affects that newly forming little body, mom is continuing to eat food that is contaminated, live in a world that is contaminated by other obesegens and then the child enters that world he or she is living in that same toxic world.

Then that kid who has the changed DNA (and is eating food out of cans, etc.) goes on to have children who not only are impacted by mom and dads changed DNA, but are being nourished by food that may have been in cans........and then their child is born with this changed DNA.......do you get the picture here?  We are basically careening down a slippery slope and there are no brakes!  So this is not entirely a case of will power, or exercise but is also the result of all the chemicals that are present in our environment.  Some of us are the exception to this new 'rule' obviously.  But maybe we were blessed with mothers who were able to use fresh or were involved with home canning in glass jars (as opposed to metal canned) or breast fed instead of bottle fed....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 9, 2015)

I relate an incident that happened some time ago in ASDA (part of the Walmart group)....  I was looking for the fresh herbs but seemed to be confronted by ailes of ready meals. I was moaning about this when a female shopper asked, "Have you gotta problem?"  I said yes, I couldn't find the fresh herbs. She looked puzzled and said, "I wouldn't know wot they were".  
And I thought, that pretty well sums up the problem.


----------



## Debby (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh Captain, I know exactly what you mean.  I once went through a check out with radishes in the pile and when the cashier came to them, she had no idea what they are!  Radishes!  Who doesn't know what a radish is?


----------



## Debby (Aug 9, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I always assumed pure fat was tasteless.  Hmmm..  Something else to ponder about now.




I read about a study once where they put out three drinks.  One was a plain liquid, one had sugar added and the third had both fat and sugar added and the consensus among the participants was that they preferred the third (fat and sugar).  This harkens back to our primordial days when fats were an absolute must because of their high calorie benefits in the face of famine or long harsh winters combined with 'slim pickens'.


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I relate an incident that happened some time ago in ASDA (part of the Walmart group).... I was looking for the fresh herbs but seemed to be confronted by ailes of ready meals. I was moaning about this when a female shopper asked, "Have you gotta problem?" I said yes, I couldn't find the fresh herbs. She looked puzzled and said, "I wouldn't know wot they were".
> And I thought, that pretty well sums up the problem.



It's a sad commentary.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I relate an incident that happened some time ago in ASDA (part of the Walmart group)....  I was looking for the fresh herbs but seemed to be confronted by ailes of ready meals. I was moaning about this when a female shopper asked, "Have you gotta problem?"  I said yes, I couldn't find the fresh herbs. She looked puzzled and said, "I wouldn't know wot they were".
> And I thought, that pretty well sums up the problem.



Not surprised! I've seen on the news where they are asking kids what certain fruit and veg here and it's shocking what they don't know. 

My only supermarket, Morrison's, had a big rack of fresh herbs for about a year. I guess they didn't sell well as now it's a small area of packaged fresh herbs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Debby said:


> Oh Captain, I know exactly what you mean.  I once went through a check out with radishes in the pile and when the cashier came to them, she had no idea what they are!  Radishes!  Who doesn't know what a radish is?



We had a lot of that in our supermarket and when it was taken over by another chain they sent all the cashiers to fresh food training. 

I complained one time that I couldn't find sesame seeds they used to carry and a young guy was sent to find them. He came back with pumpkin seeds and said 'these are seeds'. I have to make a special trip to the town's only health food store to buy them.


----------



## Bee (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Not surprised! I've seen on the news where they are asking kids what certain fruit and veg here and it's shocking what they don't know.
> 
> My only supermarket, Morrison's, had a big rack of fresh herbs for about a year. I guess they didn't sell well as now it's a small area of packaged fresh herbs.




After working as a cashier in a supermarket for 17 1/2 years I can assure you it is not only kids that don't know.

I was working the self scan tills one day when a woman of 70 or over had a problem weighing tomatoes and she turned to me for help, I took her through step by step and told her she had to press the fruit button first,  she then turned to me and very haughtily said.........'oh! so now you are calling a tomato a fruit'.............my reply to her was.........'madam a tomato has always been a fruit'.......with that I walked away.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Bee said:


> After working as a cashier in a supermarket for 17 1/2 years I can assure you it is not only kids that don't know.
> 
> I was working the self scan tills one day when a woman of 70 or over had a problem weighing tomatoes and she turned to me for help, I took her through step by step and told her she had to press the fruit button first,  she then turned to me and very haughtily said.........'oh! so now you are calling a tomato a fruit'.............my reply to her was.........'madam a tomato has always been a fruit'.......with that I walked away.



Yep, many adults don't know either!!  There are veggies in the UK that either we didn't have in the US or I just didn't know what they were.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 11, 2015)

*1*. 
the sweet and fleshy product of a tree or other plant that contains seed and can be eaten as food.

Therefore... squash, and cucumbers are also fruits.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2015)

We have quite a few "new" fresh items appearing in our shops that I have no idea if they are fruit or vegtables ? I will ask one day if we ever see anyone , who works in fresh food department to ask


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 11, 2015)

Fruits, vegetables....who cares...I know what I like and what it looks like that's good enough for this ole guy.


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yep, many adults don't know either!! There are veggies in the UK that either we didn't have in the US or I just didn't know what they were.



That's funny. I always knew about tomatoes being "fruit". My grandfather had an awesome garden when I was a kid.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 13, 2015)

My parents had an exceptional garden  -- corn, onions, beans, potatoes, cucumbers, peas, cabbage and much more - things that grew in their locale. But I had never had broccoli or asparagus until I was an adult -  I don't think it grew on the west coast and most things we ate were grown locally. My parents never grew tomatoes or peppers as there wasn't enough sun, but here in Ontario the Italian gardens are mostly tomatoes and peppers. 

To my mind all vegetables are either fruit if they have seeds or roots if they grow underground. I categorize actual fruit as the sweet ones - as does my supermarket, which displays tomatoes in the vegetable aisle.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 22, 2015)

Sick soils sick people. I tried to upload this chart but unable so here is where the chart can be seen 

http://www.ecoorganics.com/sick-soil/


----------



## Debby (Aug 22, 2015)

Lara said:


> Someone posted this on FB.
> Not directed at anyone here:
> ________________
> 
> ...


\

Would anyone be interested to know why salads are $7 and burgers a $1?

Because I think I could tell you if you were.  But if you're not, I won't bother you with it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 22, 2015)

Debby said:


> \
> 
> Would anyone be interested to know why salads are $7 and burgers a $1?
> 
> Because I think I could tell you if you were.  But if you're not, I won't bother you with it.



I would be - economy of scale?


----------



## imp (Aug 22, 2015)

Having gone back and read through this thread again, I must admit to having taken part in a foray where I did not belong. Heat of the moment, I suppose.......imp


----------



## chic (Aug 23, 2015)

imp said:


> Having gone back and read through this thread again, I must admit to having taken part in a foray where I did not belong. Heat of the moment, I suppose.......imp



Why do you feel that way, Imp???


----------

